# Nyc exam



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Search for an NYC exam prep course. It won't be cheap, or free, but you're more likely to pass the exam the first time. Remember, you get what you pay for and if it's something that's free it just isn't worth a damn.


----------



## masshysteria (Nov 24, 2011)

Prometric does not write the questions for that exam. Its done by the city. Arco puts out a book and National Learning center does as well. Those books have past exam questions. The city likes there NEc amendments and the American Electricians Handbook for questions.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

I passed my masters electric exam. Thanks guys for all the words of advice for taking the exam. Special thanks to McClary for his great speech. That was really helpful

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Way to go.. :thumbup:

I heard the test was a nightmare to pass.. what did you think of it..

What was practical side of test??


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

B4T said:


> Way to go.. :thumbup:
> 
> I heard the test was a nightmare to pass.. what did you think of it..
> 
> What was practical side of test??


I took the Westchester county test. 
I haven't submitted my paperwork for NYC yet. But, This exam was im sure less diffcult then NYC. 
Do you have NYC license or LI?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I took the Westchester county test.
> I haven't submitted my paperwork for NYC yet. But, This exam was im sure less diffcult then NYC.
> Do you have NYC license or LI?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


No.. I only want to work in Suffolk County.. not a fan of spending (4) hours on the road.. :no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> No.. I only want to work in Suffolk County.. not a fan of spending (4) hours on the road.. :no:



So, each county or city has their own licensing or testing requirements? In new York.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> So, each county or city has their own licensing or testing requirements?


Yes, the five Boro's are one license. In all other parts of NY are county licenses.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Yes, the five Boro's are one license. In all other parts of NY are county licenses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


That sounds like a PITA. Congrats on passing your masters exam.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> So, each county or city has their own licensing or testing requirements? In new York.


Nassau County has every town, village, and city license with NO reciprocating with Suffolk County.. about (16) of them.. 

You have to live in Nassau County and have ONE license and they reciprocate with each other..

They make it hard as possible for an "outsider" like me to do work there..

That is the main reason I never joined the local EC Association.. they never once tried to get their "brothers" across the county line to recripicate..

Just one big circle and we all know what happens in _those_ kind of circles..


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Good ole boys club. we have state licensing for electrical licensing.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Good ole boys club. we have state licensing for electrical licensing.:thumbsup:


I have to write the NY Governor a letter.. but he is a Democrat.. :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> I have to write the NY Governor a letter.. but he is a Democrat.. :laughing:


The "man" is holding you down!


----------



## greenpro (Feb 21, 2021)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I'm taking the NYC. Exam soon and Prometrics charge 30 every tune you take one of there exams. Does anyone know of any good free or cheaper sites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


I’m also taken the NYC test next month, can you share little what kind of questions you go?how hard it was?
Good Job bro


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

Chris1971 said:


> So, each county or city has their own licensing or testing requirements? In new York.


Yep


----------

